# Do not call



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

When will we get actual protection from the bombardment of "credit card deals", "alert deals", and all the other countless telephone solicitations we get daily?  I am on the National do not call list, the Arizona do not call list and I get (no exaggeration) an average of three a day. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Falcon (Jan 29, 2015)

When pigs fly.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

I get the feeling you are right John.


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 29, 2015)

I think having an unlisted number for my landline spares me from a lot. But it doesn't stop th random dialed robot-calls for the politicians  & surveys.


----------



## Kitties (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow, that's a lot. It must be irritating to say the least.  I rarely use my cell but I'm on the do not call at home and rarely get a call.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 29, 2015)

We still get calls from scammers claiming to be from Microsoft, they do "catch"people as I know someone who believed them and it cost her dearly to get it sorted out 
But not this old girl she's been arround to long to fall for their scams.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> When will we get actual protection from the bombardment of "credit card deals", "alert deals", and all the other countless telephone solicitations we get daily?  I am on the National do not call list, the Arizona do not call list and I get (no exaggeration) an average of three a day. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



There appears to be a lot of holes in the "Do Not Call" regulations.  I notice lately, that when we get one of these calls, there is a message to hit "9" if we don't want to be bothered again by the caller.  I don't know if this is a new State, or Federal option, but it seems to work...we are getting fewer and fewer of these nuisance calls since we started hitting 9....perhaps the robo call programs can be turned off using this option....worth a try.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm in the same boat as you AZ, we get a lot of calls trying to sell us things, like medical alerts, etc.  Late last year we had our roof done due to hail damage, many homes in the neighborhood needed to get that done.  You can't believe the amount of jokers calling me saying they were in the neighborhood and just noticed I had roof damage.  Well, after a couple of these calls, I started jumping on them, telling them I already had my roof done, and they were full of it.  A couple actually had the nerve to knock on my front door, with an all-knowing serious look on their faces, while looking up saying there's a lot of damage from the hail on my roof.  No more Mrs. Niceguy with these jerks, I'm so fed up!

We had calls from Comcast too, almost every morning like a wake-up call...only the phone didn't always say Comcast.  Anyway, they were just trying to sell us add ons.  When my husband finally talked to one of them, and said he just wanted the same deal we had on TV and internet that we had last year, which expires in April, they said they couldn't do anything like that.  

Sometimes I look up these other clowns on the 800notes website, punch in their number and read all the other complaints about them, and add my own story.  Some moron tried to tell me he was from the IRS, and I owed taxes from 2012.  He said if I didn't pay him an amount in the thousands, a sheriff would come and repossess my car and home.  I let him go on and on to see how far he would go, but there came a point where I just yelled at him that he was the one who needed to watch out because he would be arrested.

These calls come on my landline, which is an unlisted number, and I'm also on the do not call list.  Don't know where these people get the phone numbers from, but it is super annoying and aggravating to be sure!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 30, 2015)

No calls here...Cell phone only...


----------



## Pam (Jan 30, 2015)

I only answer the phone if one of my programmed names shows up on the caller display, i.e. family, friends etc. All other calls I ignore.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 30, 2015)

Pam said:


> I only answer the phone if one of my programmed names shows up on the caller display, i.e. family, friends etc. All other calls I ignore.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 30, 2015)

I have taken to telling them where to shove their offer and that is stopping them.  Sometimes it pays to be rude...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 30, 2015)

When I had a home phone and would get a call I would tell them that I was really interested in what they were selling. I told them I was just leaving, for an important meeting, but give me their home phone number and I would call them later that night. They hung up first!!


----------



## darroll (Jan 30, 2015)

I let them talk to my answering machine.

Allot of the calls come from the prison system in Nevada. (inmates that they pay).

Thats one reason do not call does not work.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 30, 2015)

When I answer my phone, if the caller doesn't say anything for a few seconds, I KNOW it's a spam call and hang up.
Once in awhile I will listen for a second and then suggest they get a REAL job instead of bothering people.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 30, 2015)

Falcon said:


> When I answer my phone, if the caller doesn't say anything for a few seconds, I KNOW it's a spam call and hang up.
> Once in awhile I will listen for a second and then suggest they get a REAL job instead of bothering people.



I've tried everything I can think of but the calls keep coming, John.  The do no call list is a joke!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 30, 2015)

Falcon said:


> When I answer my phone, if the caller doesn't say anything for a few seconds, I KNOW it's a spam call and hang up....


This doesn't work for me.  They ALWAYS call back---soon. 

I tried someone's suggestion last night (was it AZ Jim?) and told the "_We found a problem with your computer_" guy I didn't have a computer. 
Will be amazed if it works.  At least he hung up instantly.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 30, 2015)

Here in the UK we can get a device called TrueCall which monitors all calls before actually ringing.

The caller is asked to give a name.  Depending on the settings the device then either rings and tells you who's calling, so that you can pick up, or asks them to leave a message.

There are various setting and filters, of course, but suffice to say that I have not had one unwanted call in five years (nor have I missed any I wanted).

Only 39 numbers in the whole world, and that includes all cellphones, can ring me direct!


----------



## Shirley45 (Jan 30, 2015)

The no-call list has worked for me as far as calls from the  phone company etc but the robot calls still get through.   If my grandson's here he loves to tell the "voice" what they can do!!!


----------



## Georgia Lady (Jan 31, 2015)

If I don't recognize the number, I don't answer. Maybe pick up and slam down real fast.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2015)

New call yesterday that at least gave us a chuckle.  We get these spam/scam calls on our landline every day anymore.  Yesterday, the caller ID showed ILLEGAL SCAM and the number 949-267-2536.  We said at least they were honest on that one.   Went to the 800Notes website, where I sometimes look up these numbers, and other people say it's a refinancing spammer.


----------



## AprilSun (May 5, 2015)

About 3 years ago, we were getting 25 to 30 daily. It was driving me insane!!!! Finally, I got online and did a search for telemarketing block device and found 2 that appealed to me. One was the Truecall and was mentioned above and the other was Digitone. I went with the Digitone because I liked the price of it better and because from what they told me, the Truecall was still new in the US at that time. With the Digitone, I could block by phone number or area code also. I have been blocking them by area code for 3 years now and they have finally learned they're not going to get through and they have quit trying. The Digitone isn't having to block hardly any now. Occasionally, a new one will try but, that's when I look it up, block it and then I get a good laugh!!!! It has been worth every penny!!!!


----------



## Lon (May 5, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> When will we get actual protection from the bombardment of "credit card deals", "alert deals", and all the other countless telephone solicitations we get daily?  I am on the National do not call list, the Arizona do not call list and I get (no exaggeration) an average of three a day. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



I don't have a land line because of my extremely poor hearing and my only phone is my I Phone which I can hear very well due to bluetooth streaming directly to my hearing aids. I don't at this point get many if any solicitation calls.


----------



## Falcon (May 5, 2015)

Lately, I've noticed that SOME of those calls will say to press 9 if you don't want to receive these messages. SO I've been listening to the end and press 9.
Not all of them have this feature but I'll listen and give it a try.  Can't hurt and have plenty of spare time. 

Many times I just let it ring and go to voice mail and check my messages to see if it's an important call.  Most of the time there is no message.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 5, 2015)

One problem is these companies have learned how to spoof phone numbers of legitimate businesses, so it doesn't do much good to block them.
They will just pick a different number next time.


----------



## ndynt (May 5, 2015)

I am on the No Call list also.  Still get many calls.  Do not answer the phone unless I recognize the number.  The rest go to voice mail.


----------

